# Sale prices



## Imissmygirls (Mar 18, 2009)

DD spent the afternoon at the auction ring today.  She said bull calf prices were pathetic-- $50 range. They were giving the Jersey bull calves away ( I doubt that she was joking about that.)  she said she didn't see any heifer calves go thru at all.
Hopefully, MReit will stop by and give a full sale report for eastern PA calves
And no, she didn't buy any... she's darn picky!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 18, 2009)

sounds like folks are holding on to their heifers because the prices for them are crap now.  Holding on to them until the prices improve.

Prices around here (prices for dairy cattle are 0 because I dont think any go thru)
http://www.triplejlivestock.com/market_c.asp


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 19, 2009)

here you can buy top end fresh cows an springers for $1100 to $1300.an some bull calves they are giving away.dairy heifer calves are $200 to $400 still.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 19, 2009)

Here's the listing from our local livestock auction barn.
Cattle  
FED CATTLE  
Choice Beef Steers & Heifers 74-78 
Select Beef Steers & Heifers 70-73 
High Choice & Prime Grade Holstein Steers 70-72.75 
Choice Grade Holstein Steers 63-69 
Select Grade Holstein Steers 55-62 
FEEDER CATTLE  
(Feeder Cattle Sales each Wednesday at Noon)  
Beef Feeder Steers 250#-650# 85-104 
Beef Feeder Steers 650# - 950# 65-85 
Holstein Feeder Steers 250# - 650# 60-75 
Holstein Feeder Steers 650# - 950# 50-67 

Cows  
Slaughter Cows Live Auction  
Good High Yielding Fleshy Cows 46-52 
Average to High Yielding Cutter Cows 33-45 
Thin Plain Canners and Poor Quality Cows Below 32 

Bulls  
High Dressing Bologna Bulls 52-59 top 61.50 
Beef Bulls 50-58 
Plainer Quality Bulls Below 47 

Calves  
49% of the Bull Calves Sold 50.00 - 95.00 per head 
37% of the Bull Calves Sold 20.00- 49.00 per head 
Top Quality Holstein Heifer Calves 100.00 - 225.00 per head 
Plain Quality Heifer Calves 50.00- 100.00 per head 
Lightweight Heifer Calves 45.00 per head and down 

Hogs  
Butchers 230-260# 40 & down 
Heavy Sows 400-600# 35-38 
Light Sows 300-400# 30-35 
Boars 13 & down 
Feeder Pigs (per head) 40-60# selling on Wed. 15-33 

Sheep  
Choice & Prime Ewes/Wethers 110-140# 97.75 & down 
Choice & Prime Feeder Lambs 50-90# 105 & down 
Slaughter Ewes 22 & down 
Slaughter Bucks 17 & down 

Dairy Replacement Cattle SELLING 200-300 DAIRY CATTLE EVERY TUES. @ 11:00 
Top Quality Springing Holstein Heifers 1200-1550 top 1650 
Plainer Quality Springing Holstein Heifers 1000-1200 
Good Quality Short Bred Heifers 900-1200 
Good Quality Springing and Recently Fresh Cows 1000-1550 
Good Bred Back Milking Cows 800-1400 
Plain Quality and Common Cows 500-800 

Open Holstein Heifers  
Dehorned and Vaccinated Heifers 550-750# 600-850 per head 
Dehorned and Vaccinated Heifers 750-950# 650-1000 per head 
Dehorned and Vaccinated Heifers 350-550# 350-700 per head


----------



## JerseyXGirl (Mar 19, 2009)

The auction we attend starts bottle calves at $125 or higher.  Black always goes high. People just seem to like black.  We did not purchase ours from the auction as I want and need to know where my animals come from and so forth.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 19, 2009)

JerseyXGirl said:
			
		

> The auction we attend starts bottle calves at $125 or higher.  *Black always goes high. People just seem to like black*.  We did not purchase ours from the auction as I want and need to know where my animals come from and so forth.


Yep, black's a fad nowadays.  All thanks to CAB.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 19, 2009)

JerseyXGirl said:
			
		

> The auction we attend starts bottle calves at $125 or higher.  Black always goes high. People just seem to like black.  We did not purchase ours from the auction as I want and need to know where my animals come from and so forth.


If you can get them direct that is always better.


----------



## MReit (Mar 23, 2009)

Soooooooooo after the pathetic showing at the auction I stopped by a neighboring beef farmer and talked to the 87 y/o owner. He was delighted to have me stop by and chat. He has a small herd of black simmental, and has someone load them up and care for them during the winter and brings them back for summer pastures. He told me to stop by mid summer and seemed eager to help me out, told me I can have my pick when the cows drop  So the afternoon wasn't so bad anyways.


----------

